# Better for Fat-Loss: Ketogenic Diet With Refeeds or Ketogenic Diet Without Refeeds?



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2005)

What do you guys think? Atkin's style eating with 4/6-hour refeeds ever 3-4 days or straight Atkin's eating with maybe refeeds every 10-14 days? Or when absolutely necessary. (extremely depleted, etc.)


----------



## musclepump (Apr 27, 2005)

It depends if your body needs a refeed. If it doesn't, don't use them... lol... if it does, use them.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2005)

Its hard for me to tell when my body needs refeeds, and when I'm just having a bad day energy wise, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Du (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 27, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Yes.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Apr 27, 2005)

in your case i would say about 7 days at the most. 3 is too short and 14 is too long to wait. just mo.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2005)

What do guy mean yes? Lost you, sorry.


----------

